# Moebius B-9 arms extended vs. retracted discussion, PLUS



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Hi guys, I just thought this needed its own thread here.
Seeing as we all have one or are getting one (or more), I wanted to discuss the decisions & possibilities. Is anyone considering or building a Robot with an extended arm & a retracted arm?
Or split tread sections to simulate walking?
If you selected retracted over extended, why?
Did you choose to light it?
First season version? Second? Third?

Let's discuss our choices on this amazing kit here. And why your choice has significant meaning to YOU.

On my own version, I am leaning towards first season, arms retracted & non-lighted, but that could change on a 1997 dime....:lol:


----------



## kitkarma (May 17, 2013)

I have a 1/6th scale Gibson Acoustic Guitar with strap, so I'm doing mine first season colors with left arm retracted and right arm extended so the Robot can hold the instrument for the display. Even have a tiny pic for him to hold in his claw.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

That's GREAT!:thumbsup:
We will of course need pictures upon completion...


----------



## kitkarma (May 17, 2013)

Soon as I get fresh batteries for my digital camera I will gladly post them.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

I've already got three of these robot models. I'm holding off on doing the first season version. In hopes that someone might come up with some after market first season looking legs. And maybe, just maybe, a set of first season legs in a walking position.
If my dream comes true and someone comes up with some walking legs. Then I will definitely do that robot with extended arms.
But the others will certainly be done with the retracted arms. My reasoning being that I've waited forever for a accurate model of this robot. And one of the big flaws in all the other models/toys has been the lack of arms that properly go into the stowed position. So now I can finally have the arms retracted, and they will look right.
As for lighting. I would like to have one of the 2nd or 3rd season robots properly lit up.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

DCH10664 said:


> In hopes that someone might come up with some after market first season looking legs. And maybe, just maybe, a set of first season legs in a walking position.


Heck, we can do that our own selves! X-acto blades & a hair-dryer.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I am building mine in retracted position- that's how how I remember him for most of the shows.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

The 1st season B9 might be best displayed as walking toward the Cabin Pressure control valve with arms outstretched. 

2nd, just standing, arms in and just lights flickering and his "robot sounds' playing quietly.

2nd year waving arms "Danger, Danger...!"


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> Heck, we can do that our own selves! X-acto blades & a hair-dryer.:thumbsup:


The legs themselves are just different in season 1. later on they were streamlined and smoothed out considerably.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Chrisisall said:


> Heck, we can do that our own selves! X-acto blades & a hair-dryer.:thumbsup:


You do it first. I ain't that brave. :tongue:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

djnick66 said:


> The legs themselves are just different in season 1.


Heh heh, looks like they used a garbage bag, he heh...


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Chrisisall said:


> Heck, we can do that our own selves! X-acto blades & a hair-dryer.:thumbsup:


 
:drunk: Well, I know how it would turn out if I tried it...


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I'm building my Robot with the arms retracted for two reasons: One, I'm going to upt him a clear display case as was mentioned here in an earlier thread. Two, the extended arms, while very eciting and dramatic, are not my memory of him. I'm extremely grateful that Mobius chose to include both sets of arms, and look forward to seeing more buildups here. I'll include mine as soon as I can find the time to take care of those nasty seams on his feet!

Larry


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

LGFugate said:


> the extended arms, while very eciting and dramatic, are not my memory of him.


Yes, we saw retracted more than extended.
IMO, he looks great just standing there with his claws in, but with his claws out I expect some motion... the old Masudaya model was different in that the arms were positionable to a point (but they couldn't fully retract!).

Boring as it sounds, I'm leaning towards simple retracted. Now I just have to decide on season one or three... my Masudaya is one, so perhaps I'll do three for this one.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

You have a choice?? Lucky...
Here in central Canada, apparently the US distributor that serves Canada has a "very limited quantity" on hand. Seems weren't that many made. Wisely, I suppose. Which, seven weeks after ordering at my LHS, means we aren't getting any. Won't do the mail order thing, either, as I refuse the insane postage from the US, so I guess I'm outta luck on this puppy. Those of you who can get one, get at least two and put the others away. This is an instant collectable.

Oh, on topic: arms retracted, feet separated, first season. lights and animation, and I even have all the stuff I need for audio. Sigh... But on the plus side, 1/6 scale force field for sale soon.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

DCH10664 said:


> You do it first. I ain't that brave. :tongue:


It's really comparatively simple- you just have to cut the supports to the torso connection and move them forward/back a mm here & there, then build up styrene braces. The vinyl leg pieces should be able to be softened with hair dryer heat to accommodate the slight shift. I won't be doing it myself, as neither my client nor I are opting for the 'walking' look, but it's SO do-able.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

starseeker said:


> Oh, on topic: arms retracted, feet separated, first season. lights and *animation*.


Animation? as in _movement_?
I have an old Trendmasters Robot, and it occurred to me that I could use the innards in this kit, but without a client to pay me INSANE money for it, I'm just not up for that amount of creative modding with so many other projects waiting for bench space...:freak:


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

Couldn't the arm sets be magnet mounted, and that way you could switch them out as you pleased? Just an idea I had floating around.

Sincerely,
MBZ. :wave:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Moderbuilderzero said:


> Couldn't the arm sets be magnet mounted, and that way you could switch them out as you pleased?


Oh yes, totally. And I considered it seriously until I realized that I'd need another set of claws & cuffs to make it work- you can't just pop on & off the claws so easily without messing up the vinyl lip the holds them in place. And no one would forsake an entire Robot model just to obtain the second set of claws & cuffs.


----------



## kitkarma (May 17, 2013)

As promised here is the pic of the scale guitar, I plan on a strap, and the pick is seen in the strings on the neck.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Wow, tiny & perfect! It will serve well.


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

starseeker said:


> You have a choice?? Lucky...
> Here in central Canada, apparently the US distributor that serves Canada has a "very limited quantity" on hand. Seems weren't that many made. Wisely, I suppose. Which, seven weeks after ordering at my LHS, means we aren't getting any. Won't do the mail order thing, either, as I refuse the insane postage from the US, so I guess I'm outta luck on this puppy. Those of you who can get one, get at least two and put the others away. This is an instant collectable.
> 
> Oh, on topic: arms retracted, feet separated, first season. lights and animation, and I even have all the stuff I need for audio. Sigh... But on the plus side, 1/6 scale force field for sale soon.


Hello starseeker, I am from Vancouver B.C. and there is a shop I was at today
Called Burnaby Hobbies, very nice people , and I know for a fact they still have one for sale. Its where I got mine. so call em up and get em to ship it to you. Its totaly worth it. http://www.burnabyhobbies.net/ Good luck.:wave:


----------



## moebiusman (May 11, 2009)

And as for me season 2 , arms retracted, Lights , FO, Audio, the works.
Love this kit. Thank you Moebius.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Arms retracted, simply because that's the way I see the B9 in my head when I think about it. As for the rest, I'll be lucky if I can just get it built without screwing it up.


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

Chrisisall said:


> Oh yes, totally. And I considered it seriously until I realized that I'd need another set of claws & cuffs to make it work- you can't just pop on & off the claws so easily without messing up the vinyl lip the holds them in place. And no one would forsake an entire Robot model just to obtain the second set of claws & cuffs.


I was planning to do this with mine, magnet mounting them so I can switch the arms if I chose to. I wonder- can we order extra parts from Moebius? Anyone in contact with people there? I'd like a few extra hand parts to make the two sets of arms.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You can contact them. Companies generally do not sell spare parts. They dont have stacks of sprues laying around. If you do get replacement parts for a damaged or incomplete kit, they usually have to sacrifice a good kit, or give you parts from an already returned kit. IE your kit is missing the instructions so you get a copy taken from a kit that was missing the clear bubble.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

djnick66 said:


> Companies generally do not sell spare parts. They dont have stacks of sprues laying around.


Yes, this was my thought, but it can't hurt to ask...


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

djnick66 said:


> You can contact them. Companies generally do not sell spare parts. They dont have stacks of sprues laying around. If you do get replacement parts for a damaged or incomplete kit, they usually have to sacrifice a good kit, or give you parts from an already returned kit. IE your kit is missing the instructions so you get a copy taken from a kit that was missing the clear bubble.


Well I sent them an email, just been waiting for a reply.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

ThingMaker said:


> Well I sent them an email, just been waiting for a reply.


Cool. I wanna hear this!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

starseeker said:


> You have a choice?? Lucky...
> Here in central Canada, apparently the US distributor that serves Canada has a "very limited quantity" on hand. Seems weren't that many made. Wisely, I suppose. Which, seven weeks after ordering at my LHS, means we aren't getting any. Won't do the mail order thing, either, as I refuse the insane postage from the US, so I guess I'm outta luck on this puppy. Those of you who can get one, get at least two and put the others away. This is an instant collectable..


Actually, this kit really IS an "instant collectable", and you may very well want to order 2 or even 3 from Moebius directly, and consider the insane amount of postage to be an investment towards how much profit you can make by selling your second or third kit for in the future to a fellow Canadian. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Seaview said:


> Actually, this kit really IS an "instant collectable"


There will _never_ be better IMO. I am loving mine. 

Well, maybe in 40 or 50 years you can print up your own 1:1 on the cheap in your replicator, but I don't want to wait for my reincarnation. :tongue:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> There will _never_ be better IMO. I am loving mine.
> 
> Well, maybe in 40 or 50 years you can print up your own 1:1 on the cheap in your replicator, but I don't want to wait for my reincarnation. :tongue:


I already have a 1:1 Robot in boxes in my garage waiting to be assembled. This kit is awesome!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

RSN said:


> I already have a 1:1 Robot in boxes in my garage waiting to be assembled.


How much you want for it?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> How much you want for it?


Not complete. About 95% from the waist up. I have a friend working with a cabinet maker to fabricated the tread section for me. The knee bellows, donut, torso and radar section are all first generation copies directly from the Lightweight Robot built for the third season. He will be assembled!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

RSN said:


> He will be assembled!!


Promise us you'll show us....


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> Promise us you'll show us....


Promise!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

OOOOhhhhh, I keep vasillatin' here twixt extended & retracted...!!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Chrisisall said:


> OOOOhhhhh, I keep vasillatin' here twixt extended & retracted...!!!


Buy two kits. Build one with the arms extended, and one with the arms retracted. Problem solved.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Zombie_61 said:


> Buy two kits. Build one with the arms extended, and one with the arms retracted. Problem solved.


Oh my friend, I _already_ have too many Robots here...

I'm back to the one in one out idea...


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

Zombie_61 said:


> Buy two kits. Build one with the arms extended, and one with the arms retracted. Problem solved.





Chrisisall said:


> Oh my friend, I _already_ have too many Robots here...
> 
> I'm back to the one in one out idea...


In that case, you'd need four kits. One for each possible variation!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

For my kit, I am planning on using the retracted arms, because this is the ONLY B9 replica that will display them properly in that state!

Having said that, I am working on retaining access to the interior of the torso, so I can modify or repair lights etc., so there will be no stopping me from swapping the arms out to extended from time to time. The completed wrists pop off and on the arms without too much effort and both sets of arms sit snugly in the sockets on the torso, but can be wriggled free again with minimal effort. The nice thing about the blow molded parts is that they weight next to nothing.:thumbsup:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I'm looking at short life laytex THIN leg stuff so it will be easier to pose....

I am also looking as to how much it would cost to put metal wheels and ball bearings with some flexible tread stuff in the feet. 

Perhaps a set of fake plugs for the waste and bottom of the torso and another on the top of the torso to represent a dismantled B9 so all you had to do is make a wiring harness.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

OzyMandias said:


> I am working on retaining access to the interior of the torso


I realized that you could hinge the back of the torso or put flexible pins or magnets on to hold it in place, but that'd mean permanent side-seams, and I couldn't deal. Anything else I can come up with prevents torso rotation.

You got any good ideas OM?


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm planning on leaving the upper 'shoulder' piece separate and either using Neodymium magnets, or a couple of 'twist lock' type catches to hold it in place. I haven't gone any further than brainstorming the idea though. I'll post more as I figure it out.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

OzyMandias said:


> I'm planning on leaving the upper 'shoulder' piece separate and either using Neodymium magnets, or a couple of 'twist lock' type catches to hold it in place.


I realize I need access just in case... looks like I'm going with the Masudaya solution- the line above lower torso windows.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fiver (Aug 30, 2002)

Lo all,

I've test fitted my kit and found that the arms do pop off and on with only a little effort (I've heard from some other kit owners that this isn't always the case), so I'm going to use both depending on how I display it. 

Slightly off course here; I don't know if anyone else has discussed this as a possibility or aftermarket item but... anyone out there clever enough to come up with a method for creating working arms that can extend and retract? I believe the real arms were just cast rubber which likely wouldn't work that well on the 1/6th scale kit but maybe something done in individual sections or from a material that is durable and pliant enough to do the trick? Maybe with some kind of internal armature that would allow you to actually pose them in different positions? I realize this seems a bit obsessive but with some of the mods I've seen and what some of us are talking about I figured "what the heck!". 

A friend of mine (not a modeler but a huge LIS fan) told me I could get the radar reflectors to actually rotate by running geared axels made for watches off a small motor that would also spin the "Brain fins" in the head. I told him to work it all out for me and I'd give it a try. He said he'd get right on it and I wouldn't be surprised if it works!

Anyway, just putting it out there. What do you guys think?

Cheers!

Fiver


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fiver said:


> A friend of mine (not a modeler but a huge LIS fan) told me I could get the radar reflectors to actually rotate by running geared axels made for watches off a small motor that would also spin the "Brain fins" in the head. I told him to work it all out for me and I'd give it a try. He said he'd get right on it and I wouldn't be surprised if it works!


I considered a lot of possibilities, and most of it's do-able (Hell, Teslabe's makin' _his_ roll on real rubber treads RC style), but in the end I just wanted a replica to just stand there & look nice.


----------



## Fiver (Aug 30, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> I considered a lot of possibilities, and most of it's do-able (Hell, Teslabe's makin' _his_ roll on real rubber treads RC style), but in the end I just wanted a replica to just stand there & look nice.


I just saw that on Teslabe's thread! He still hasn't said whether or not his will be RC or just motorized but MAN!.. That guy can model! I agree with you but that's the beauty of this kit! Whether you are tricking it out insanely or just building out of the box; it's going to look great! I was going to do a very limited add on build with a few lighting effects just because the kit begs for it but then everyone started posting these incredible ideas and builds...now I'm in WAY over my obsessive compulsive head! Having a ball, though so it's totally worth it! :tongue:

Cheers!

Fiver


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fiver said:


> I just saw that on Teslabe's thread!


He's a sorcerer, that one.

Here's an idea I just sketched real quick, top view. Just a simple pulley-like thing. Straight in straight out.


----------



## Fiver (Aug 30, 2002)

Yeah! I thought of something similar (although I admit; not as good)... You don't get the groovy snaking effect but it's a start. Any ideas on the arms themselves? I'm in full agreement about the lack of a good "retracted" look in other models... This is the aspect that's been taxing me the most.

Pax,

Fiver


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> I considered a lot of possibilities, and most of it's do-able I just wanted a replica to just stand there & look nice.


The kit is a dream come true for most of us and engineered in such a way that
we can ether go nuts on it or do a straight out of the box build and end up with something we've always wanted, I love this kit......:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Fiver said:


> I just saw that on Teslabe's thread! He still hasn't said whether or not his will be RC or just motorized
> Cheers!
> 
> Fiver


He will be R/C controlled, sorry for not pointing that out.....


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> He's a sorcerer, that one.
> 
> Here's an idea I just sketched real quick, top view. Just a simple pulley-like thing. Straight in straight out.


Great idea......:thumbsup: We need flexible replacement arms and neck (#68),
what's in the kit are far too stiff, just a thought.


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

can't wait for aftermarket flexible arms


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

teslabe said:


> Great idea......:thumbsup: We need flexible replacement arms and neck (#68),
> what's in the kit are far too stiff, just a thought.


I'm moulded & cast lots of rubber stuff (mostly Ape & alien masks) and the thing of it is, rubber (latex, specifically) just doesn't stand the test of time at the kind of thickness needed for the arms. I could make them, and they'd look great & work with a simple armature, but ten years down the road (or less) they'd be disintegrating into a sticky & cracking mess. Vinyl is the only way to go like in the Masudaya, but making it is unlikely, and finding the _right size & kind_ in plumbing supply somewhere is a job for Sherlock Holmes.
THEN there's fitting in MORE stuff in the chest...


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

Chrisisall said:


> I'm moulded & cast lots of rubber stuff (mostly Ape & alien masks) and the thing of it is, rubber (latex, specifically) just doesn't stand the test of time at the kind of thickness needed for the arms. I could make them, and they'd look great & work with a simple armature, but ten years down the road (or less) they'd be disintegrating into a sticky & cracking mess. Vinyl is the only way to go like in the Masudaya, but making it is unlikely, and finding the _right size & kind_ in plumbing supply somewhere is a job for Sherlock Holmes.
> THEN there's fitting in MORE stuff in the chest...


Silicone is s far better option than latex option. It would be nice if someone 3d printed one arm that a mold can be made from and then silicone casts be made from that mold to be used for both arms.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

ThingMaker said:


> Silicone is s far better option than latex option. It would be nice if someone 3d printed one arm that a mold can be made from and then silicone casts be made from that mold to be used for both arms.


Silicone still shrinks with time. There really is no good _lasting_ 'rubber' option of any kind as far as I know.


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

Some silicone lasts indefinitely without change. See old bendy toys and old jigglers as examples. Would be nice if someone made a nice straight extended arm of flexible plastic like this stuff. Insert a wire and you're done:










In any case the ideas people are coming up with to customize this kit are incredible. So inspiring.


----------



## Fiver (Aug 30, 2002)

ThingMaker said:


> Some silicone lasts indefinitely without change. See old bendy toys and old jigglers as examples. Would be nice if someone made a nice straight extended arm of flexible plastic like this stuff. Insert a wire and you're done:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this stuff is made of ABS or something similar, which would be ideal. I believe that's what the arms on the Masudea Robot are made of and they hold up very well. Starseeker posted some ideas on Teslabe's thread that might work. Good place to start anyway. Will be certain to post anything I find.

Pax,

Fiver


----------



## Fiver (Aug 30, 2002)

teslabe said:


> He will be R/C controlled, sorry for not pointing that out.....


I had a funny feelin! I gotta say; I can't wait to see your build completed! So far it has the best ideas and executions I've yet seen. The light kits and sound modules available as aftermarket add ons are good but I really like your system better and I think it winds up being less expensive to just do the work yourself. It also gives you the benefit of customizing not only function but some pretty crucial design aspects like where and how things will fit in the space available. That's how it should be done and you kick robot butt doing it!

Thanks for everything!

Pax,

Fiver


----------



## Fiver (Aug 30, 2002)

Okay,

Starseeker told me what to look for and I found something that may work for flexible extending and retracting arms.

http://fr.aliexpress.com/item/Machi...lity-Corrugated-Sleeve-Bellows/631118928.html

The diameter is actually just a bit larger than the kit arms but it might work. In any case I'll keep looking.

Pax,

Fiver


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fiver said:


> The diameter is actually just a bit larger than the kit arms but it might work. In any case I'll keep looking.


Thanks for looking Fiver, but again, the 30mm is the hole, not the whole width- it's way too thick...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Okay, here's what I think is my final word on the matter of arm replacement. 
I went to Home Depot after spending about an hour looking at rubber sleeves, bellows & stuff online, and bottom line: there isn't anything out there that fits the bill. Not if you're being exact. The cuts between the segments is always too deep, and they are either too rigid (at least these close well) or too springy (and don't close at all).
Look at my Masudaya's arm:

That's totally off! But since other bits on it are as well, it _seems_ acceptable.
This new kit will NOT accept toy-like accordion arm replacement.
Face it guys, we (or somebody) make new rubber, armatured & pulley arms from scratch, or we make do with the kit arms.

Now. Someone make me eat crow. Please.:thumbsup:


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

It's weird, but the best Robot arms I ever saw we're on the little talking Robot keychain I got a few years back. You pushed his bubble down to make him say Danger Will Robinson, and you could extend, retract, or bend his arms to any pose you wanted. It's really cool for something so small.

If ya could find one of those and crack it open, the poseable arm conspiracy would be solved. ( and NO, you can't have mine! ) LOL

Sincerely,
MBZ:wave:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Moderbuilderzero said:


> It's weird, but the best Robot arms I ever saw we're on the little talking Robot keychain I got a few years back. You pushed his bubble down to make him say Danger Will Robinson, and you could extend, retract, or bend his arms to any pose you wanted. It's really cool for something so small.


YES! I have that too!

This may be a key...


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Not trying to ruffle anyone's feathers,.....But my Grandfather used to say, "Spend more time appreciating what you do have. And less time complaining about what you don't have."
With that having been said. If someone does come up with some better arms. Then that's wonderful. And if they don't. I'm just tickled to finally have a B9 model as accurate as this one is.


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

DCH10664 said:


> Not trying to ruffle anyone's feathers,.....But my Grandfather used to say, "Spend more time appreciating what you do have. And less time complaining about what you don't have."
> With that having been said. If someone does come up with some better arms. Then that's wonderful. And if they don't. I'm just tickled to finally have a B9 model as accurate as this one is.


Well, then that would put an end to all the lighting, accessorizing, accurizing and customizing discussions for any kit.
Too bad those bellows are too large. They looked pretty cool.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

DCH10664 said:


> I'm just tickled to finally have a B9 model as accurate as this one is.


Agreed. And in comparing this kit to the Masudaya that I own... well, there _is_ no comparison, really.

So I'm going with one out & one retracted.
Unless visual test-fitting sways me otherwise.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

ThingMaker said:


> Well, then that would put an end to all the lighting, accessorizing, accurizing and customizing discussions for any kit.
> Too bad those bellows are too large. They looked pretty cool.


Oh I'm not trying to say that at all. I guess my comments were more directed towards some guys I've come to know personally. That have the attitude that if they can't make this B9 bring their morning coffee, fetch their news paper, and zap the neighbors cat. Then they think the kit is a waste.

While I'm more of the attitude that if you can make the B9 do all that. Three cheers for you. But if you can't. Then just enjoy the fact that we finally have a very accurate version of Ol' Bubble Head to build and look at.
You got to admit, that even without all the lights etc. It's a great looking kit just built out of the box.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

DCH10664 said:


> It's a great looking kit just built out of the box.


Ha, in fact my personal one will be more or less out of the box and no lighting, with minor season one leg hair dryer-induced crimps.:lol:


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

DCH10664 said:


> I guess my comments were more directed towards some guys I've come to know personally. That have the attitude that if they can't make this B9 bring their morning coffee, fetch their news paper, and zap the neighbors cat.


Now don't go giving people ideas!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

ThingMaker said:


> Now don't go giving people ideas!


Roomba the next generation?:thumbsup:


----------



## Moderbuilderzero (Mar 29, 2013)

ThingMaker said:


> Now don't go giving people ideas!


Hey! Bronze him, and have the ultimate SciFi lawn jockey! Woohoo! :thumbsup:


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Moderbuilderzero said:


> Hey! Bronze him, and have the ultimate SciFi lawn jockey! Woohoo! :thumbsup:


Now there's a cool idea ! Or maybe even a shiny golden version sort of like C3PO. 
Hey, wasn't there an episode that showed the robot fishing ??? I got a small koi pond in my front yard. I could put a B9 out next to the pond with a fishing pole in his claws.


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

DCH10664 said:


> Now there's a cool idea ! Or maybe even a shiny golden version sort of like C3PO.
> Hey, wasn't there an episode that showed the robot fishing ??? I got a small koi pond in my front yard. I could put a B9 out next to the pond with a fishing pole in his claws.


"War of the Robots".


----------



## Fiver (Aug 30, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> This new kit will NOT accept toy-like accordion arm replacement.
> Face it guys, we (or somebody) make new rubber, armatured & pulley arms from scratch, or we make do with the kit arms.
> 
> Now. Someone make me eat crow. Please.:thumbsup:


*sigh*

I went out last night to the local Low's Home Improvement and came to the same conclusion... Okay, so... you can't have everything. Moebius probably worked it out the same way and were good enough to give us a choice of static arms and I'm grateful. If somebody can come up with something affordable and accurate I'll gladly share that crow with you but I agree...time to move on and build the big guy.

Pax,

Fiver


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Fiver said:


> I went out last night to the local Low's Home Improvement and came to the same conclusion...


If anyone can do it, Teslabe can. But even HE can't fit motorized armatures into a torso already filled with light boxes and FO strands.
Not quickly, anyway...


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> If anyone can do it, Teslabe can. But even HE can't fit motorized armatures into a torso already filled with light boxes and FO strands.
> Not quickly, anyway...


I have to be very careful of my robot's center of gravity, I'd hate to move him forward or backwards only to fall over because he too top heavy.....:freak:
So for now I'll have to pass on the arms, but I would like to find a flexible
replacement for the neck (part 68) so the bubble can go up and down.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

teslabe said:


> I would like to find a flexible
> replacement for the neck (part 68) so the bubble can go up and down.


Silicone?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Chrisisall said:


> Silicone?


I think he'd look funny with boobs.....


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

teslabe said:


> I think he'd look funny with boobs.....


Ha ha, you silly. 
You of course know I mean a cast in silicone rubber of the Moebius part to provide the flexibility needed. But silicone shrinks like 2 or 3% over time, so you'd have to factor that into the equation (Read: make it ever so slightly larger).


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

teslabe said:


> I think he'd look funny with boobs.....


If Dr. Smith installed them, they'd be bubble-headed boobies.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Zombie_61 said:


> If Dr. Smith installed them, they'd be bubble-headed boobies.


You got the joke.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I've been thinking about this. Start with a wooden dowel and a wood lathe. carve the dowel into a 3% larger than measured diameter for the arms and having the right angle of the pleats. Fine sand the carved dowel and paint it with about 3 coats of gloss lacquer paint. Now you have a 'mold' to start with. paint 2-3 thin layers of liquid latex on the 'mold' letting each coat dry for a few hours. CAREFULLY roll the latex part off the mold and trim. They should be used inside out. They can be painted with thin coats of oil based paints. The parts should be flexible for a few years if kept from high heat. A similar process can be used for the legs.


----------



## Fiver (Aug 30, 2002)

The latex idea isn't bad. As I understand it, you can boil the part and "vulcanize" it so it's much stronger but you still have the problem of degradation over the years. Silicone might work and you can color it so you wouldn't necessarily have to paint it but silicone doesn't stretch the same way that latex does... Is it possible to blend silicone and vinyl? I was thinking of the tool dip you can get or the liquid electrical tape; too rigid by itself but if you could rubberize it somehow... That might work.

Anyway, good ideas.

Pax,

Fiver


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

OK, so further thought on the robot extending arms. To get the most in and out motion, you'll want to have the left arm attached to the right side arm (on top) and right arm attached to the left arm. I will put up some drarwins later as I'm still thinking over the attachment points when trying a home made laytex set of arms. The feet and legs will have to be modified for real hinge joints at the knee/ankles and some sort of non-glue solution to holding the laytex parts in place will need to be devised.
I still am aiming at a poseable end product that can work like a stop motion model or just sitting on a shelf with lights blinking and that annoying grinding to complete the illusion.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

You're going all out, eh?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Chrisisall said:


> You're going all out, eh?


Well...... not that far. I'd like to have made the feet RC and such, but getting the B9 at that size to move like the costume is a challenge. I've messed around with latex a lot making little molds for the model RR. The trick is two-fold. ONE - getting a uniformly thin coating over the mold. TWO - getting the part off the mold. The armature inside can be brass sheet, rods etc. Getting any electronics into that will be a real challenge. The more I look at the kit the more I am amazed at how well it was done.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I'm still fairly impressed with my Trendmasters Robot. He rotates side to side & his bubble goes up & down while talking.
But this Moebius model is just so... perfect, so... pretty... I don't really need it to *DO* anything...:thumbsup:
This is like the kit I *thought* I had back when I was 10 with Aurora.
Man, this is bringing back memories & making 'em better.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I mentioned on another thread that I was going to dub "Matter of life and death" into my Robot myself... and honestly, I'm considering it. I can do a pretty spot on Dick Tufeld. Speaking into a poster mailing tube would get the necessary reverberation.
Anyone else here good at imitating our bubble headed booby?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

OK, so anyone doing Bobby May in the Bermuda Shorts variant? Good reason to have the arms out.


----------



## David3 (Jun 2, 2010)

Chrisisall said:


> I mentioned on another thread that I was going to dub "Matter of life and death" into my Robot myself... and honestly, I'm considering it. I can do a pretty spot on Dick Tufeld. Speaking into a poster mailing tube would get the necessary reverberation.
> Anyone else here good at imitating our bubble headed booby?


if anyone's interested in finding a professional to do voice impressions of Dick Tufeld as the Robot this guy is pretty good. 
website - http://www.wallys.com/archives/archive.htm
i can't see if he's done one of the B9 before but here is a sample of one of his classic dialogs between Dr Smith and HAL9000.
http://www.wallys.com/archives/smith.mp3


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Y3a said:


> OK, so anyone doing Bobby May in the Bermuda Shorts variant? Good reason to have the arms out.


I'm not doing one. But that would be a seriously cool build :thumbsup: 
But I have given thought to doing a disassembled robot with Will standing beside him. Just not sure what scale figure Will would have to be to look right.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

OK, so not to change the direction but........

OK so I've been really thinking about the soft versions of the leg and arm pieces.

What I've figured out so far.
The arms can be made without doing a "inside out" method. I earlier thought that an easy way to fabricate a mold for liquid latex would be making a rod with the folds etc and painting it with liquid latex and then pulling it off the external mold and pulling it inside out. This still may be the best way for the arms.

NOW....the Leg parts. The ankle part can be first molded and then use a coat of liquid latex to make the part. It would be a 2 piece PVC mold. Both can be made from this mold. The pants are much more difficult. (ANY SUGGESTIONS?????) I'm thinking the same process, make a mold of the part in plaster, and then paint the plaster with lacquer paints and then paint latex on the inside of the mold. The hinges will have to be remade in metal and possibly the flat parts that separate the ankle from the rest of the legs will need to be rebuilt in metal. 

BTW... I hope you realize some facts. These parts may last ON YEAR, before coming apart. They will have to be painted with latex paints. You will still have to figure a way to attach the components so later you can re-do it. This is *IF* you intend to make a semi-stop motion version of B9.

If any of you advanced fabricators would like to suggest methodology to 'easily' make soft arms and legs PLEASE CHIME IN!!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Y3a said:


> If any of you advanced fabricators would like to suggest methodology to 'easily' make soft arms and legs PLEASE CHIME IN!!!


No fabricated rubber alternative is in any way guaranteed to last. There are a LOT of ways to do them, but 'soft' = temporary IMO. Note that the real Robot's soft parts had to be totally replaced, and THOSE were infinitely thicker rubber that can be used for this size model.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Thats what I'm saying. I think a builder may build a set of molds so he can make a bunch of arms n legs until it gets old and tired. I can see that myself as I get older and nastier....

Another thing. Do we KNOW FOR CERTAIN that the arms have the same number of sections as the model ones. I'm betting a 98 to one that they are correct, but just too lazy to find photo/count sections. This would be important for making a 'arm mold' .


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Ok! If you want the rubber parts to last you need to use a PLATINUM based silicone. It will last well over 100 years. This is the same stuff mold makers use to make molds only you would be using it to make the parts. Latex will last about 2 to 5 years depending on type - but it will constantly shrink, crumble and crack. TIN based silicone rubber will last 5 to 10 years but also will dry out and crack. Now the Platinum based silicone is known as ARCHIVAL rubber due to it's lifespan. It can be dyed the proper grey color. The full size B9 builders use this on their robots and they get it from this guy: http://b9parts.willhuffproductions.com/Home.html

I bought his lifter and the result of this method is perfect. Right colors, right softness and long life.

This is how it is done. You make a UltraCal 30 or plaster mold. Wax the mold so it is not absorbant. Then you brush in a couple of pre dyed coats. Put the mold halves together and pour a small amount of rubber in it and roll the mold around to make more coats. When dry demold. This will show you how: http://www.b9robotbuildersclub.com/tools/protected/reference/construct/lifter_casting.html

This is all the info needed about the arms, lifters and legs: http://bobgreiner.tripod.com/id65.htm

HOPE THIS HELPS!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

It will be interesting as I experiment with some of that stuff. Good thing Platinum is cheap right?


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

About $35.00 for a 2LB. kit. 1LB is about what fits into a regular coffee mug. That would make many units. It gets expensive when you do big molds. This one is a part A and part B to be mixed equally. It says it is brush on which means it's a little thicker so it doesn't run off as easily, while curing, as the others. Some of the other silicones have a liquid catalyst that is typically mixed 10 to 1. So there are many versions of this material out there. This one is made by Smooth-On but you can get many different versions which have different softness or hardness and different cure times. I make many molds having worked in the prop business I will ask my supplier which one would work like W. Huffs full size stuff. You would need black dye and blue dye to match the color by trial and error. Make sure you start with a white silicone with a clear catalyst. Many of the catalysts are pre colored which gives you the colored mold and helps make sure you mixed fully. You could get away with the white silicone and the blue catalyst and just add various amounts of black dye until you get the shade of gray you want. Here's some pics of the smooth-on.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

When you make the master you want the arms in the middle position. Not fully retracted and not fully extended. Like in this drawing for the full size robot. You can make the master in two ways. If you have a lathe you can cut it all at once. If not you could make one segment, make a mold of that. Then cast multiple segments. Stack and glue them together until you get the arm length you want. You can get away with one arm mold since both are exact copies of each other. Or you can do two for speed. I hope this helps.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

By George, it IS possible.:freak:


----------

